# Irrigation timer: fuse keeps blowing off



## hpdad (Feb 6, 2012)

I have Orbit irrigation timer 6-zone system. The timer stopped working and showed "off power". The fuse was blowing off.

After little bit of detective works and wasted few of the fuses, I had found out that the problem is zone 3. I also used multimeter measure zone 3 is around 5 ohm. The rest of the other zones are fine (~35 ohm). Apparently, the solenoid on zone 3 is bad.

Went to Lowes bought and replaced with new solenoid. Fused blowing up right after switched to zone 3. Replaced with another solenoid. Same thing, fuse blow off. 

Reading over the net, all saying was if the ohm is low then the cause from solenoid. If crazy high out of range (20-60), the cause from the short wire.

For now, I use the system with no setting on zone 3.

What could be problem here?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Check the resistance between the 2 wires with the solenoid disconnected, and should read infinite (open circuit). Then connect the 2 wires to each other at the solenoid and check the resistance again. This time it should read 0 or awful close to it. These 2 tests will confirm if the wiring to the solenoid okay.

This will be a significant help in narrowing down the problem.


----------



## hpdad (Feb 6, 2012)

Msradell said:


> Check the resistance between the 2 wires with the solenoid disconnected, and should read infinite (open circuit). Then connect the 2 wires to each other at the solenoid and check the resistance again. This time it should read 0 or awful close to it. These 2 tests will confirm if the wiring to the solenoid okay.
> 
> This will be a significant help in narrowing down the problem.


I am not sure if I followed your instruction but I this was what I did:

1. Disconnected two solenoid wires at the valve (not connected to the power wires). At the timer, set the timer to off. Use multimeter measure one pin to COM, and other pin on zone 3. Read 2.5

2. Connected two solenoid wires themself together. Did same measurement at the timer. Read also 2.5

Did I do them right?


----------



## hpdad (Feb 6, 2012)

Any helps?


----------

